# 1-AD / 1-Test



## Cramon (Sep 20, 2002)

Help me out with this one. I don't understand how taking a 1-test product would supress my natural production of Testosterone. 
Even though very similar, Testosterone and 1-Testosterone are two different hormones. Wouldn't the body recognize them as being different? I am on my 3rd week of 1-AD and like the results as far as my weight and strength going up. I am starting to look smoother though and feel a little bloated.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 21, 2002)

You'll be holding water from the 1-ad.

I can't remember exactly, but it's got something to do with the estrogen. I can't remember if 1-ad aromatises easier or what, but basically, the estrogen causes cell volumisation and makes you retain water (explaining the smoothness/bloating you're experiencing) which is partly why your strength has gone up.

1-test from what i've read is seven times more anabolic that testosterone. It's currently legal via some loophole in the law.

Anyway, it's a steroidal compound and you should think of it as 'injecting through the skin' via certain transporters. It's basically a way of using steroids without needles or oral administration.

it affects the HTPA axis no different and so your own test production will lower.

The only difference is that once you come off, the revival of your own test levels won't be as hard as it would be if you injected synthetic testosterone. Although a lot of people do recommend any basic post-cycle therapy no different to injected steroids, like HCG or clomid. You can probably get away with using more zinc, several EC spaced throughout the day (half doses) and even nicotine if you care to go that route.


----------



## Cramon (Sep 21, 2002)

Chicken Daddy,
I appreciate the responce but from what I gather, it is impossible for 1-AD to aromatize to Estrogen.
 I would have thought with a higher Test level that I would be shedding water from under the skin.
 1-Test and 1-AD are basically the same thing but with a different delivery correct??


----------



## soundmind (Sep 21, 2002)

heard good things about that stuff.... 
*goes to mailbox to look for paycheck....*


----------



## Robboe (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Cramon *_
> Chicken Daddy,
> I appreciate the responce but from what I gather, it is impossible for 1-AD to aromatize to Estrogen.




You're right.

I was thinking of 4-AD.

Sorry, my fault.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 24, 2002)

You usually get leaner while taking 1-test gel or 1-ad. That is why it is a good idea to up your calories while on it to maximize you muscle gain. And no you are not holding water from 1-ad. Most likely it is something in your diet! Anytime you get an external supply of test, your body will slow it's own natural production because it doesn't need all that! Depending on how long your cycle is, determines how much your body shuts down. Longer cycles (8 weeks) require more time off after the cycle(at least as long as you cycle was and maybe double). When coming off the cycle you want to get your natural production up again as quick as possible to maintain your gains. Try the new ergopharm 6-oxo. It will supposedly outperform any other post cycle supplement by far that is legal! 1-ad uses the liver to convert to 1-test. 1-test on the other hand is just that! No conversion necessary and thus you get more percentage into the blood stream! A combination of 1-test/4-ad kicks ass! (as in Avant one +)!


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 2, 2002)

Aaaaah yes the one+; One of the best products out there. Definitely take the 6-Oxo and some ZMA for your recovery; I haven't heard a single bad thing about 6-Oxo yet. Nutrex's I-TU works great too (1-test ethergels), and Molecular's new 4AD ethergels kicked ass.


----------



## jey2283 (Nov 4, 2002)

are there any side affects? to t1


----------



## ZECH (Nov 5, 2002)

Yep. Do a search on 1 test and you'll find lots of threads dealing with 1 test.


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

There are several prohormones that are anabolic without ever being converted to test. 1-test and 4-AD are two of them. 1-AD is simply converted to 1-test.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

4-AD does convert to test.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 5, 2002)

It has to convert to DHT first.........


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

Same end product.


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 4-AD does convert to test.



But does not have to turn to test to be anabolically active in your system. If the enzymes are overwhelmed and cannot make the conversion you still have a potent substance in your system.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

True.

Maybe i misinterpreted what you were trying to say.


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> True.
> 
> Maybe i misinterpreted what you were trying to say.



Perhaps


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

I think you guys use the term digest a littel loose. I am talking mainly about protein and amino utilization.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

Wow, there i go again...


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I think you guys use the term digest a littel loose. I am talking mainly about protein and amino utilization.



I never used the term "digest" my friend...


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

Ummm...I'd like to say "wrong forum" Eric, but this is like...wrong board altogether.

And i never said that, duque did.


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Ummm...I'd like to say "wrong forum" Eric, but this is like...wrong board altogether.
> 
> And i never said that, duque did.



Now you really have me confused? What!!!!!?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

Here is what i see:


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

Are you saying you are blind and can't read that I  used the word convert, not digest?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

What the fuck?!

The sentence: "I think you guys use the term digest a littel loose. I am talking mainly about protein and amino utilization." is a sentence written by douque on WBB in a protein thread.

I NEVER typed that, nor did i paste it and post it. My original post was "Are you trying to seduce me?", hence the whole "Oops there i go again" post.

And nor would i let a typo like "littel" stand in a post.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

This is fucking surreal.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2002)

CD, you have totally lost me here! Seems like your looking at another thread?


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> This is fucking surreal.



Is this like a Twighlight Zone or X-File episode or what?


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Hijacked?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2002)

Maybe!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

I posted "Are you trying to seduce me?".

I have no idea why it says something about protein digestion.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2002)

Spooky!


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Spooky!



Very!!!!!!!!!! I'm scared...


----------



## Zoile (Nov 6, 2002)

The Exorcist 4.......................it's back.

Booooooooooooooooo!


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Zoile *_
> The Exorcist 4.......................it's back.
> 
> Booooooooooooooooo!



Ok, getting freaked out now....mommy!


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I posted "Are you trying to seduce me?".
> 
> I have no idea why it says something about protein digestion.



If it was edited by a mod in this forum, it would say on the bottom "edited by blah blah blah".............thats why I thought hijacked??


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

No idea. I did actually post two posts in quick sucession though.

I had WBB open at the same time, so maybe my pc fucked it up?


----------



## Preacher (Nov 7, 2002)

Could simply be a cookie-problem.
One session-cookie interfering with the other..

Are they both VBulletin-based boards ?


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> No idea. I did actually post two posts in quick sucession though.
> 
> I had WBB open at the same time, so maybe my pc fucked it up?



You had WBB AND IM open at the same time? Isn't that against the law or something? Or doesn't it fuk with the gravitational pull of the earth?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Apparently it did!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You had WBB AND IM open at the same time? Isn't that against the law or something? Or doesn't it fuk with the gravitational pull of the earth?



If Hulk finds out he will probably ban TCD.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

I post at avantlabs too.

It's in his best interests that i'm not banned.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I post at avantlabs too.



I just went there...that red text on black hurts my eyes!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I post at avantlabs too.
> 
> It's in his best interests that i'm not banned.



1) under the same name?
2) because of......your knowledge??


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> I just went there...that red text on black hurts my eyes!


Hard to read sometime too!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 2) because of......your knowledge??



his ego


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

No, as 'Robboe'.

I'm just generally cool to have around.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2002)

your best quality is your humbleness though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Actually I assume he meant for some sort of political reason, i.e. it won't look good for hulk (whomever that is) to be banning people.

His ego?  TCD may be a wiseass but ego?  Maybe that was a joke???


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

You're right, Prince. I'm extremely modest. And ace. But mostly modest. And generally great all round.

Actually TP, people get banned all the time from WBB. Gopro was banned the other day actually. I don't give any input about banning people personally, although said person may be amazed to know that i said i wanted him re-instated. Not only do i think his pre-comp preparation advice would be decent, but he always started off the best of threads. Maki also asked for him to be re-instated, which he'd probably be amazed at also. And i'm not lying here. I may be a total jackass, but i'm honest.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Question for this thread, anyone ever heard of stacking 1-T with 1-AD, I don't see the benefit of this.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2002)

May as well just take more 1-T.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2002)

Thats what I thought.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Question for this thread, anyone ever heard of stacking 1-T with 1-AD, I don't see the benefit of this.


I  did.............not sure if it provided any benefits that I wouldn't have gotten anyway, but it was worth it!


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Question for this thread, anyone ever heard of stacking 1-T with 1-AD, I don't see the benefit of this.



Stupid combo!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Stupid combo!


 I knew someone would say it!! Just wanted to make sure I got enough!


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> You're right, Prince. I'm extremely modest. And ace. But mostly modest. And generally great all round.
> 
> Actually TP, people get banned all the time from WBB. Gopro was banned the other day actually. I don't give any input about banning people personally, although said person may be amazed to know that i said i wanted him re-instated. Not only do i think his pre-comp preparation advice would be decent, but he always started off the best of threads. Maki also asked for him to be re-instated, which he'd probably be amazed at also. And i'm not lying here. I may be a total jackass, but i'm honest.



YOU and MAKI asked Hulk to reinstate me...oh my God I may faint! Really? Yes, I'm shocked! That was pretty cool of you two...and the fact that I was banned was absolutely ludicrous anyway.

Although I can't say that your comment about my pre-contest advice being "decent" makes me jump for joy as I feel it is just slightly better than that.

As for starting the best of threads...it is really funny. Any thread I started became an instant MOD attack on me. That always made me laugh!

Anyways...thanks.


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> . Gopro was banned the other day actually.



did that have anything to do with the "mind in lifting" thread?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> YOU and MAKI asked Hulk to reinstate me...oh my God I may faint! Really? Yes, I'm shocked! That was pretty cool of you two...and the fact that I was banned was absolutely ludicrous anyway.
> ...



Well i've never seen much, if any, of your contest prep advice so i can't say for sure, but i'd bet it's good. 

Seyone, no.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Well i've never seen much, if any, of your contest prep advice so i can't say for sure, but i'd bet it's good.



Well, I have been waiting and hoping to see it for a while.  Hopefully I will before my next show.


----------



## gopro (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Well, I have been waiting and hoping to see it for a while.  Hopefully I will before my next show.



I haven't really started any threads on contest prep b/c I handle it in a very individual manner. If anyone has any specific questions about contest prep, just post them in that forum and I'll be happy to answer them. I just don't like giving out "general" info that may not apply to everyone.


----------



## gopro (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> did that have anything to do with the "mind in lifting" thread?



Not directly...the reason is just that some of the mods over there (some) fear me and the things I have to say. They also have small egos that can't handle how some of my accomplishments make them feel. They would rather call me a liar or drug user to keep their pride intact.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 8, 2002)

Lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> I haven't really started any threads on contest prep b/c I handle it in a very individual manner. If anyone has any specific questions about contest prep, just post them in that forum and I'll be happy to answer them. I just don't like giving out "general" info that may not apply to everyone.



Cool.  I'll post my intended precontest prep when the time comes and ask for some input.  Two shows does not an expert make!


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Lets just leave it at that.



You probably disagree with me TCD, but leaving it at that is fine with me.


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Cool.  I'll post my intended precontest prep when the time comes and ask for some input.  Two shows does not an expert make!



I will definitely be right there to help. No matter how many shows you do, you keep learning something new! But I have done over 20 shows myself and prepared others for about 50 more...this has given me a good knowledge base to work with and the ability to try different strategies and see how different people react. Fun stuff!


----------

